# Building a Burger



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2021)

How to Build the Perfect Burger, According to Chefs ...​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2021)

Are You Hungry? These Steak Cattle And Roll Burgers From Glasgow Will Make You Drool All Over The Place​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

This one will set you back $8,000


----------



## Gaer (Jan 29, 2021)

Does anyone have that big of mouth?  For any of them?   Wow!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Does anyone have that big of mouth?  For any of them?   Wow!


What I'd like to know, Gaer, is how the owner of the establishment can justify the asinine $8,000 price tag for.

My bet is there isn't even $1,000 worth of ingredients in it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Does anyone have that big of mouth?  For any of them?   Wow!


This is exactly the question I have when I have seen these on the menu.  How does anyone manage to get the thing into their mouths?

When I was a kid in the early and mid 1960s, the nuns used collect money from each of us in class so that the next day they would go buy McDonald's hamburgers and fries for us to eat.  Those hamburgers were small by adult standards, but perfect for a kid's mouth.  One thing that stands out that I recall was that these came with both mustard and ketchup and a pickle or two and that was it.  Very simple and very inexpensive.  I think we only paid around 50 cents to get one hamburger and a little box of fries.

I also recall around that time that my dad, who worked at Lockheed (later became Lockheed/Martin) in Burbank, CA, went out to lunch with co-workers at some restaurant that had fancy burgers.  All he did was complain about it because the hamburger cost $3.  Now, a burger that is probably not as nice costs around $10-12.  He was cost conscious and took a brown bag lunch most days, just as I started doing as prices for lunch became prohibitive.

Really, I don't understand going out for a burger because if we make them at home, it is a lot less expensive and we can pile on whatever we want.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> This is exactly the question I have when I have seen these on the menu.  How does anyone manage to get the thing into their mouths?
> 
> When I was a kid in the early and mid 1960s, the nuns used collect money from each of us in class so that the next day they would go buy McDonald's hamburgers and fries for us to eat.  Those hamburgers were small by adult standards, but perfect for a kid's mouth.  One thing that stands out that I recall was that these came with both mustard and ketchup and a pickle or two and that was it.  Very simple and very inexpensive.  I think we only paid around 50 cents to get one hamburger and a little box of fries.
> 
> ...


Dear husband enjoys my homemade burgers way better than fast-food burgers, because he says the ones I make, he knows how they're made, and what goes in them, and who made them, but they're less greasy, more flavorful, and everything I put into them is fresh.

Restaurants can keep their $20 burgers.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 29, 2021)

Hand on heart, I've never eaten a burger, nor KFC chicken or Burger King or any other fast food offering. The only time that I have ever been into such a place was on a trip to The States back, maybe in the early 90's. My wife and I went into "Wendy's" just for the experience.
"What," I thought, "could they not mutilate?" Chicken, that's what. I ordered chicken. What I got was a carpet burger. Looking at the expression of disgust on my wife's face, I copied her and pushed the meal around on my plate to look like I had eaten some, honestly, it was gross. We left, and that's the nearest we have ever come to fast food.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 29, 2021)

I had a homemade cheddar cheese burger with lettuce and tomato for lunch. No bacon, though.

In my 20s, I could eat two double-meat Whoppers plus large fries in one sitting. And I wasn't overweight, but I did have a job where I burned a lot of calories, so that plus the youthful, fast metabolism burned it off. It wasn't until I hit 40 or so that I had to start watching what I ate.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 29, 2021)

Although I still love a Big Mac and their hot apple pies, we have hamburgers at home about once a week.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2021)

You guys can have the monster burgers.  
I always feel like I need to take a bath and do a load of laundry after trying to tackle one of them.


----------



## Lee (Jan 30, 2021)

Occasionally I get a craving for a Cherry Coke from Wendys and somehow or other a Dave's Single Burger finds it's way home.

Other than that I make my own basic burger.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2021)

Then there are always the tiny burgers......!    Party Food....Mini Cheeseburgers


----------



## terry123 (Jan 30, 2021)

Love a "homestyle" burger from McDonalds every now and then.  Some places have them and they come and go.  Rather have homemade but I don't eat much meat anymore so I can't remember the last time I had a burger.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2021)

Ever build a Lego Burger??


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Mmm... mmm... good!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 2, 2021)

Totally agree, how do you eat one of those things?
Love a grilled burger!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Totally agree, how do you eat one of those things?
> Love a grilled burger!


I wouldn't feed one to a dog, Giant.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mmm... mmm... good!


Now THAT is gross! 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Now THAT is gross!
> 
> Tony


Yeah, I can't imagine, Tony.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 3, 2021)

Watching different food shows we see people stacking stupid numbers of addons and claiming the burger is one of a kind when all it is a poor excuse for a gourmet burger. As others have pointed out you can't get your mouth over some of them. Does that make them delicious?  Some pizza shop owners are doing the same thing with pizzas. Gimmicks all of it.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Love a "homestyle" burger from McDonalds every now and then. Some places have them and they come and go. Rather have homemade


That's me

My lady makes a great burger
....and home fries

She has yet to come up with a homemade cola drink, however


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2021)

Burgers spoiled me
Since quite young, I've worked several jobs, around 10-12 hrs a day, most times 7 days a week

Burgers were handy
Fast food was lunch, always

Got to be a bit of a burger connoisseur

In high school, my buddy excitedly intro'd me to McDs
'19¢ !'
'We can eat five for less than a buck!'

Could not believe how horrible that thing tasted
ketchup....on a burger???!

Later on, in my later teen years, and into my twenties, I got a bit more sophisticated 
Burger and coffee 
Just a great, quick combo
Meat, bread, veggies, java
Done

Now?
I might eat a burger once a month
And my lady slips in some sorta turkey burger
Not too bad...with enough hamburger relish

Can't do the bacon on my burger
I love bacon
I love hamburger
By themselves
One entrée at a time

Just good beef, a little lettuce, some onion, generous tomato
relish, mayo 
Good (big) bun


*WOOF!*


----------



## jerry old (Feb 4, 2021)

Hamburger are going to hell. 
 There supposed to be beef, now their wanting us to buy burgers with cow mean and pig meat.
Love a tad of bacon which Wendy's use to sell. 

Now is massive dosages of pig and cow, what's next snake?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

We should think positively, and work at _*building our own *_burger!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

_Best. Burger. Ever. | Marcus Meacham_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

_"Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra submitted their burger recipes to the 1967 Celebrity Cookbook compiled by their equally famous friend Dinah Shore. As you’ll see, the ingredients and cooking instructions on their entries were coordinated by the two Rat Pack members to generate a laugh"._

Dean Martin’s Hamburger Recipe

Martin Burgers:

1 lb ground beef
2 oz bourbon, chilled
Preheat a heavy frying pan and sprinkle bottom lightly with table salt. Mix meat, handling lightly, just enough to form into four patties. Grill over medium-high heat about 4 minutes on each side.

Pour chilled bourbon in chilled shot glass and serve meat and bourbon on a TV tray.


Frank Sinatra's Hamburger Recipe



Sinatra Burgers:

Call for Deano.
Tell him to make you a freakn’ burger.
Drink his bourbon.
While they both enjoyed classic gin Martinis, its more likely that Frank would be drinking his favorite Tennessee whiskey and water with exactly four ice cubes while at the bar. Hey Deano, did you bring home some more ‘Daniels’, you’re all out.

Move the rat pack outdoors for a tailgate party instead and this recipe for bacon, hot dog, turtle burgers would cook up a tasty test of Frank’s formula for having Dean do all the grilling.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

_Cashburger....__best_ served with "Ring of Fire Chile"!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 4, 2021)

With all the stuff added to the burgers, how do you know what the beef tastes like?  If one needs tons of accoutrements, why not have them on the side and proceed from there?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

Cheeseburger in Paradise       Jimmy Buffett​


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching different food shows we see people stacking stupid numbers of addons and claiming the burger is one of a kind when all it is a poor excuse for a gourmet burger. As others have pointed out you can't get your mouth over some of them. Does that make them delicious?  Some pizza shop owners are doing the same thing with pizzas. Gimmicks all of it.


Exactly, well said, FM.

I recall a time dating back some 20 years, where hubby and I ordered a house burger at a pizza joint, and by all accounts, the manner in which the burger was advertised, one would have thought it was the best burger on earth.

Well, the burgers arrived at our table and big they were, but that's all they had going for them. Plain, bland, tasteless things they were, so bad in fact, neither of us finished them.

My philosophy is, learn how to make a delicious, mouth-watering burger, first... and then once you master that aspect of burger-making, move onto adding one or two more patties to it.

The other thing I notice about big juicy burgers, long before you get through the burger, the buns give out and you're left with a handful of slop to contend with.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

Andy Warhol Eating a Hamburger​



In 1981, Andy Warhol ate a hamburger for filmmaker Jørgen Leth’s movie entitled, _66 Scenes from America_. Naturally, Warhol ate the hamburger in his own deadpan “screen test” style.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Turtle Burgers......


These remind me of a Bear Grylls, episode I watched, where he got deathly ill after consuming a turtle.

These would be a no-go for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2021)

No cheese of any kind on my burger!
Plain bun, please.
Hold the lettuce, tomato, onion and pickle. I'll have the salad on the side.

Medium rare
Salt and pepper
A touch of ketchup, just a touch.

Now and then, caramelized onions.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2021)

*Louis Lunch, birthplace of the hamburger, New Haven CT.* https://louislunch.com/


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 4, 2021)

White Castle!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

_Eat like an Egyptian!_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)

Burger Building: The Burger That Ate L.A.​Unfortunately, the building no longer exists—a Starbucks is now in its place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 9, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> I like my burger on the well done side, with mustard and onion, cheese, tomato and lettuce on a bun.


No bacon? No ketchup?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2021)

Peggy Sue's Diner and Diner-Saur Park​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2021)

Can you sink the Titanic? The 5,000 calorie burger that contains twice your daily calorie allowance in one sitting!  (2011)​




They call it the Titanic but just like its namesake it hasn't proved unsinkable. 

Bosses at Telford eaterie Oscar's created what they claim to be the biggest burger in Britain as a challenge to entice diners.

The £15 meal comes with the guarantee that anyone who can clear their plates in 45 minutes - including the chips, salad and a pint of milkshake - will win a T-shirt which proudly proclaims 'I Sank The Titanic'.






Since Oscar's started up its offer two weeks ago around 100 have been prepared to take on the challenge - and only 15 had triumphed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Apr 20, 2021)

Other than a special Wagyu burger we once got from out local gourmet restaurant, we make our own. We found a package of frozen hamburger patties that had 50% bacon! These have to be barbecued because of the additioal fat in them. They are delicious!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2021)

How To Build A Better Burger​"We’ve always been real sticklers for the manner in which we build our burgers. We change up the ingredients going into the patty quite often, but today we’re talking about the physical order in which the ingredients are layered. By stacking your burger in a certain manner, you can actually help tame the rogue condiments and escaping vegetables (we’re looking at you tomato) and enhance the flavor of your burger"!

"We’ve been told 100 times over (and then some) that all of this is nonsense, just throw some meat and veg on a bun and dive in! But for us, there are certain tastes on a burger that when in combination with each other enhance their flavors, plus there are some things that just get messy when placed next to each other".  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2021)

_ATOMIC BURGER




_
_FALLOUT CHALLENGE!



_
_Description_​_– Triple burger covered with ghost pepper sauce
– Side of chips
– 45 minute time limit
_
_Prizes_​_– Free Shirt
– Wall Of Fame
– Note: Meal is not free or discounted_


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2021)

Build your own Kangaroo Burger this Australia Day​




"Jazzing up the traditional Aussie burger, this kangaroo burger features camembert cheese and pickles alongside the traditional beetroot and pineapple slice. We opted for the easy option of tinned pineapple and beetroot slices, but you could boil and slice your own fresh beetroot and grill some fresh pineapple on the barbecue if tinned food isn’t your thing. Pop all the prepared salad ingredients in separate serving dishes so that your Australia Day party guests can build their own burgers to their liking".  (Recipe)


----------



## bowmore (May 15, 2021)

We discovered bacon burgers, that are 50% bacon*.* We grill them because of the fat. Add a slice of Swiss cheese and purple onion on a telera roll. Delicious!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2021)

These days I keep a sack of BallPark fully cooked burgers in the freezer.  

They take a quick seventy-five seconds in the microwave and a couple more seconds to melt the cheese!  




They are not remarkable but they are convenient and IMO on a par with the local McDonalds.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2021)

Shrimp Burgers - Everyday Food with Sarah Carey​"When you taste today's recipe, you're not going to believe how easy it is to make -- it's that delicious! It's a shrimp burger made with fresh breadcrumbs and mayonnaise. All you need to do is pulse the mixture in a food processor and quickly saute it in butter. I like to enjoy my burger with iceberg and tartar sauce, but cocktail sauce would work well, too. Have a patty party for dinner tonight and make these super-simple shrimp burgers".


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2021)

Had burgers on the grill today.  Mmmmmm.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 27, 2022)

As far as I am concerned the best burgers were Bob's Big Boys.  They were a Cleveland outfit that started out as Manner's Big Boys and evolved out West as Bob's.  I cannot recall how many times I spent going over to Glendale, CA Bob's and chowing down on those burgers with their secret sauce.  The sauce, I finally found was so simple it's pathetic.  Loved them back then.  OK now and then.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 27, 2022)

Working in Norfolk in 1956/57, I passed a McDonald's 15 cent burger shop on the way home.  Occasionally stopped for burger and 10 cent fries for dinner.  Always took them home to add more condiments.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## senior chef (Mar 27, 2022)

The best hamburgers are always broiled with fire. This perfectly brings out the flavor of the meat.
2nd, the bun should be very lightly buttered and grilled until lightly toasted and the outside edge is crispy dark browned.
Grilled chopped onions add that certain something. A perfect marriage.
I always make mine with slices of crispy bacon, melted American cheese, FRESH lettuce and tomato, sliced dill pickles.
Light mayo on the top bun and small dots of mustard/catsup on the bottom

One of the weirdest things I've ever heard of on a burger... sliced beets.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)

I don't like cheese on a hamburger. Nor do I like lettuce, tomato, pickles or mayo.

At times, bacon is nice, and/or onions. A dab of ketchup will do.

Really, if the beef is good and not over-cooked and the bun isn't dry, a plain burger with some salt is the best. IMO.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 8, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>


Ridiculous. I wouldn't even be able to get that into my mouth. I'd have to eat it in parts and that kind of defeats the purpose of having all those ingredients together in a bun.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)

These aren't for me, but Connecticut put steamed burgers on the map. Not that they belong there but loads of people love them

_Steamed cheeseburger? Yep. Ted’s restaurant has been serving them since 1959, although some say Jack’s Lunch in Middletown invented it. But at Ted’s, special steam racks were made. While the burger steams, the fats drip out and the meat fills up with steam so it’s still really moist. Then, at Ted’s, the drop 2 full ounces of cheddar and steams it again. It’s served up with all the condiments and some fresh cooked fries._

_



_​*Here's how in pictures*​https://lazygastronome.com/connecticut-steamed-cheese-burgers/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ridiculous. I wouldn't even be able to get that into my mouth. I'd have to eat it in parts and that kind of defeats the purpose of having all those ingredients together in a bun.


 Yes, these types should be called cheeseburger salads.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)

@Meanderer , no offense amigo, just funnin'.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 8, 2022)

It was hard enough for me to fit this chicken sandwich in my mouth when my honorary son and his fiancee took me to this place on the beach. This wound up being three meals for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It was hard enough for me to fit this chicken sandwich in my mouth when my honorary son and his fiancee took me to this place on the beach. This wound up being three meals for me.
> 
> View attachment 216516


Oh, yum! I bet I could do it in two, LOL.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Does anyone have that big of mouth?  For any of them?   Wow!


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 10, 2022)

Since I've never visited gourmet burger places, I have to say the best burger we ever had was at a Burger King at one of those highway rest stops. We'd eaten at other Burger Kings but the burger from there had us taking about it for months! I haven't had a beef burger in a couple of years since I started buying Jenny-O turkey burgers and I can make a good burger at home.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 10, 2022)

We love that food show, Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives....

they have featured some incredible burgers.


15 Best Burgers from Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives​Browse the 15 best burgers Guy Fieri has eaten on Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/d...-best-burgers-from-diners-drive-ins-and-dives


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2022)

I remember the 40 cent meal deal.

_"Hamburgers were 15 cents and milkshakes were 15 cents and french fries were a dime, so it was 40 cents for a meal,"_ - Herb Slotnick


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2022)

Whatever Happened To ... Carrols?






"Before McDonald's and Burger King, Carrols was the burger chain where Rochester-area residents got their fast-food fix."

"McDonald's has the Big Mac and Burger King has the Whopper, but Carrols had the Club Burger. Carrols also sold popular Looney Tunes drinking glasses that can be found in many a local flea market, with plenty more likely tucked away as family keepsakes."

Carrols moved into the Rochester market in the 1960s and, at its peak, had about 150 outlets, mostly in upstate New York and Pennsylvania. By 1977, all but one of the Carrols restaurants was gone, gobbled up by competition from the escalating fast-food wars.

"In its heyday, though, Carrols was the burger joint of choice for Rochester."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2022)

These are the world's most expensive burgers. The ingredients include everything from truffles to eggs, mushrooms, gold leaf and even hundred dollar bills! Prices range from $110 to $5,000. Photos included:
https://luxatic.com/the-top-10-most-expensive-burgers-in-the-world/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)

Mine is on the right!


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 216813


I bet they are good though!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2022)

_....where every day is Tuesday!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2022)

Marilyn Monroe eating a burger in 1952 as Photographed By Philippe Halsman


----------



## caroln (Apr 11, 2022)

My faves:
1)  Hot and juicy, right off the grill.  Then throw the bun on the grill to get it a little toasty.  A little ketchup and dill pickles.  Don't want to disguise the flavor too much!
2)  Pan fried, topped with mushrooms and swiss cheese.
3)  Pan fried, topped with grilled onions and american cheese, then put between 2 slices of buttered rye bread and grilled like a grilled cheese.  (Pattie melt)
Best fast food hamburger place I've been to:    Hamburger Heaven  

:
Elmhurst, Illinois


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2022)

*Cool Cat Cafe - Lahaina *_Marilyn Burger   _​"Our burger with melted jack cheese and a mild green Ortega chili pepper. Dressed with lettuce, tomatoes, pickles, sweet Maui onions, mayo and thousand island dressing"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2022)

This is something we may never see again.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Whatever Happened To ... Carrols?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember a Carrols in Scranton.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> These are the world's most expensive burgers. The ingredients include everything from truffles to eggs, mushrooms, gold leaf and even hundred dollar bills! Prices range from $110 to $5,000. Photos included:
> https://luxatic.com/the-top-10-most-expensive-burgers-in-the-world/


Holy Toledo! People that buy these at those prices deserve to be ripped off.

The Honorable Mention had an ingredient that I would like, burger purist though I am; foie gras! That is, if I ate foie gras, which I don't.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 11, 2022)

I Do not see the point of so many things on it that stains  on your shirt or clothes is almost guaranteed.......
looking like a pig trying to fit into ones mouth is not appetizing .....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> _....where every day is Tuesday!_


I would gladly pay you Tuesday........


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> The Honorable Mention had an ingredient that I would like, burger purist though I am; foie gras! That is, if I ate foie gras, which I don't.


----------

